# How to train the "heel"?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm currently getting ready to teach Kodee his next new command, "heel." He already walks fairly nicely on a leash, and I've had him always walk on my left side since I got him at 7 weeks old, so that is pretty much automatic for him (unless we're just wandering around in the yard for a potty break.) He is usually pretty good (but not perfect) at not pulling. He will eventually be a therapy dog, if things go right. It isn't a requirement, but it would be nice, if i could teach him a more formal heel. I'd like him to always walk on a loose lead, shoulder about even w/my left knee, (even during changes in direction, of course), and sit automatically upon halting.

Can anyone tell me the best way to train this? Thanks!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Im not exactly sure how to teach the formal heel, but for the auto-sit, just keep asking for a sit upon halting, and sooner or later, they just start to automatically do it. Everytime you do a "formal" walk stop every so often and look down at Kodee, if he doesnt sit automatically give the command. Once he sits, move forward a fw steps and stop again. Look down, and again ask for a sit, if he hasnt offered one. You can use treats to help move it along faster. Everytime you stop and ask for a sit, give a treat when he sits. The more repetition, the faster it will come to him naturally. 


My dogs dont have a formal "heel" where their focus us up on me, but they do walk politely at my side with no pulling. I tie their leashes to my belt loops so i can have free hands, and once we stop they sit automatically. Actually if we dont move forward again right away, they will lay down and wait.. lol Good Luck!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Don't know how far you want to go with training.
Here is a link for you has some nice video's puppy training with food.

Free heeling
http://www.grammozis.de/Freeheeling.htm

Check this out, it will be fun for both of you, and you will have a very nice high steeping heel in the end.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerDon't know how far you want to go with training.
> Here is a link for you has some nice video's puppy training with food.
> 
> Free heeling
> http://www.grammozis.de/Freeheeling.htm


When I get home from work tonight, I'm going to check those out! Thanks!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 15, 2008)

We've only had our 3 month old pup for a week, and she came to us knowing how to sit, so I've begun training her daily starting a few days ago.

I'm only working with her about 15 minutes or so at a time..not sure if I should increase that time or not as I want to always end on a good note and without her losing interest.

I do use the command "heel" when moving forward, and I stop very frequently and ask for the "sit", although she is beginning to do it automatically unless there are a lot of distractions. I work with her outside in the neighborhood, to get used to people, cars, noises, etc...

I am using the treat system for now, and giving her a treat everytime she sits, whether I ask for it or not. Slowly I'll wean her off of them. She is doing quite well, and I cannot wait to see where she's at in a month's time.

But I am always open to suggestions!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Bellababy
> 
> 
> Deejays_Owner said:
> ...


----------

